# How ridiculous on a scale from 1 to 10



## WABOOM (Mar 2, 2019)

I've had my Deluxe 30 for 2 months and the Ariens emblem came off today. It's just glued on with a dab of adhesive. It didn't stand a chance! I think that's pretty ridiculous. I'd give that at least an 8 on a scale from 1 to 10. It represents the brand! It shouldn't fall off after 5 hours of service. 
Good news is that it's the only complaint I have about this machine.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Have you considered putting the actual subject in your thread title? In that way others can quickly and easily see whether your thread is of interest to them, without having to click and open it.

We all find different things "ridiculous"


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

While I agree it shouldn't come off that soon after purchasing, with that said, a lot of manufacturers do exactly the same thing: glue or stick on their logos. Nothing new. Been going on for years. The days of the steel badge logo riveted on our mostly long gone. Every penny counts, and it's got to go to the shareholders.


----------



## WABOOM (Mar 2, 2019)

Lunta said:


> Have you considered putting the actual subject in your thread title? In that way others can quickly and easily see whether your thread is of interest to them, without having to click and open it.
> 
> We all find different things "ridiculous"


You won't believe what happened next...
click here to see more 《 ___ 》


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well.. I tend to remove the emblems off of my vehicles.. I am not getting paid to advertise for them, after all.. but yeah I would be a bit sad as well. reminds me of the bow ties on Chevy vehicles around 2010-2014 they would fade/crack super easily. I deleted mine  Looks much better deleted.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

shoogoo


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Reminds me of the bow ties on Chevy vehicles around 2010-2014 they would fade/crack super easily. I deleted mine  Looks much better deleted.


They still do, GM has no pride in their bowtie emblem! I own a 2016 Trax and had to paint mine 3 years ago because the bowtie was already blistered. It was a year and a half old at the time.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Good to know that's the only thing wrong with the unit...Easy fix!!! Next!!


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Just leave it off and store it away. In 30 years when you restore the machine you’ll be ahead of the game with a shiny new emblem that’s probably unobtanium! Kidding, of course.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Last machine on a Friday build and they were in a hurry :icon_whistling:

If you were going to reattach I wonder if it would be better to try hot melt or some 3M #03615 super strength molding tape ??

.


----------



## WABOOM (Mar 2, 2019)

I've got 3M VHB that I'll probably use.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Forget the Ariens emblem. Paint the wheels white and slap on some KTM or Allis Chalmers stickers instead. That'll get the neighbors talking.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Like my truck's Ford badges. Both front and back blue ovals are delaminating. If Ford isn't proud enough to use quality materials for their own logo, I certainly won't pay to replace them.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

broo said:


> Like my truck's Ford badges. Both front and back blue ovals are delaminating. If Ford isn't proud enough to use quality materials for their own logo, I certainly won't pay to replace them.


FMF (dirtbike exhaust company) stickers fit perfectly over the Ford logo. I have these over my moto-van's Ford logos.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Oct 12, 2019)

None of the emblems ever fell off any of the Gravely's I had, as long as the name Studebaker Corporation was next to it. After that it was all downhill.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> None of the emblems ever fell off any of the Gravely's I had, as long as the name Studebaker Corporation was next to it. After that it was all downhill.


You are right, the Studebaker Gravely's were built like a real Gravely. Once Ariens took them over, that is when everything went downhill and they stopped making them.
Ariens got cheap with everything and took all the reliability away from them and everything else. The old Gravely's were built very rugged, once Ariens took them over, they got cheap. I guess Ariens doesn't like anything to last and be built as rugged as the Gravely was.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ST1100A said:


> You are right, the Studebaker Gravely's were built like a real Gravely. Once Ariens took them over, that is when everything went downhill and they stopped making them.
> Ariens got cheap with everything and took all the reliability away from them and everything else. The old Gravely's were built very rugged, once Ariens took them over, they got cheap. I guess Ariens doesn't like anything to last and be built as rugged as the Gravely was.


In todays throw away and buy a new one world, they make more money if they fall apart.


----------

